# FR: je n'en trouve rien de drôle



## lovelybean

Do I need the "de"? Merci!


----------



## zacata23

no no you already have _en_, so laissez-tomber le _de _(let it drop)


----------



## Mamarc

Sorry to disagree but "je n'en trouve rien drôle" doesn't mean anything. Use either "je ne trouve rien de drôle à (quelque chose)" or "je n'y trouve rien de drôle" if what you are speaking about has been mentionned already.


----------



## lovelybean

Merci Mamarc!


----------



## Crème Brulée

Oui, je suis d'accord. Il faut dire "je n'en trouve rien de drôle". Il literally means: "I don't find anything funny about it." The "en" replaces "about it" (as, whatever you were talking about or whatever someone said."
It is confusing though and I can understand why you want to leave out the "de". But here "rien de drôle" is a fixed expression. Often in French, "de" comes after "rien" ou "quelque chose" and before the adjective.
Another example: "He said something mean" = "Il a dit quelque chose de méchant"


----------



## Katt_Dogg

"rien de". gotcha.-- et teatine.. je suis d'accord!!


----------



## zacata23

ahhhh...qqch_ de nouveau _pour moi aussi aujourd'hui. merci!


----------



## Mamarc

Crème brûlée : Il faut dire "je n'en trouve rien de drôle". Il literally means: "I don't find anything funny about it." The "en" replaces "about it" (as, whatever you were talking about or whatever someone said."

As I wrote in my previous post, you should say "je n'y trouve rien de drôle" if you want to replace the "it". "Je n'en trouve rien de drôle" is, to the extend of my knowledge, not correct.


----------



## AngeDesMers

I agree with Marmac, it is not correct to say "je n'en trouve rien de drole".


----------



## zacata23

quel débat!


----------



## Crème Brulée

Hmm.. ok I'm a little confused now. I misread your first post.
Can you please give an example without the pronoun?
Can we say, "Je ne trouve rien de drôle à ce qu'elle vient de dire?"
That doesn't seem right to me...


----------



## Mamarc

Well, though it sounds fine !


----------



## Crème Brulée

OK, thanks, so we must use "à" because of "trouver"? But "à" means "about"?


----------



## Mamarc

Litteraly : I don't find anything funny about what she just said


----------



## Crème Brulée

Yeh, I totally understand the sense. It's just the "à" and "y" that I'm having problems with.


----------



## Mamarc

The verb is indeed "trouver quelque chose à"
e.g. je ne trouve rien de drôle/triste/amusant/... à ce que je viens de voir

If you don't want to repeat the topic (about it), then use the "y" that stands for the "it".

e.g je n'y trouve rien de drôle/triste/...

How difficult it is to explain one's own language !


----------



## pieanne

"à cela" is replaced by "y"
Je pense à cela > j'y pense

Edit:
And I'd say (but there might be exceptions  ) "en" as a pronoun of course replaces "de cela"
J'ai besoin de cela > j'en ai besoin
Il a déjà mangé de cela > il en a déjà mangé


----------

